# Clutch/ Transmission noise.



## Testpilot09 (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a 2004 GTO and I just noticed today that when the car is in gear and the clutch in there is a squeaking/ chattering noise. As soon as I take it out of gear and clutch out it stops. I was thinking throw out bearing, or pilot bearing. I dont want to start taking it apart before I have an idea of what to replace first. The car has almost 80k on it and I drive it daily. Any help would be great. Oh I also have a warranty from a third party and am doubting they will cover this. And dont feel like having my car tied up in a shop for a week. Thanks


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Since you have a third party warranty, call them first for an answer then call a clutch seller such as Monster and see what they say. BTW, installing a new clutch is less a one day job.


----------

